# My New ATV



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well... Here she is a new 2011 Arctic Cat 550 LTD

First let me say thanks to those who have responded to some of the threads about what to look for in a ATV and some of the options that are worth considering like power steering and fuel injection and some of the others. It helps those of us who are trying to get information on what to look for and to to take in consideration.

Now don't beat me up too bad for choosing a Cat. I got a good deal on a new 2011 model and I wanted to stick with a American company. Yes Polaris makes a great machine and there is no shortage of good reviews but there was just something about the Arctic Cat. Will it come back to bite me in the a** well I hope not.
Just a quick plug for the guys at the Lumberjack Shack out in Imlay City and to Dave thanks for everything.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I've had my Arctic Cat since 1999 and have plowed my drive with it every year over here in the Lake effect belt. I hunt with it and it has taken me out onto alot of miles of ice. I would have no problem putting my money towards another.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sure is pretty, hope you don't have to get any dirt on it. lol congrats.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice machine! Never owned anything A/C but i always heard positive things and they look aggressive, i know they aren't cheap!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Sure is pretty, hope you don't have to get any dirt on it. lol congrats.


lol...the scary part is I already thought about that. Boy how some things change 20 yrs ago I would have drove right to some fields or back roads and tried it out just looking for some mud. Today after picking it up I drove home put it in the garage made a cup of coffee and read through some of the manuals and paperwork that came with it. :lol::lol:


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

ive got a cat 650 four wheeler and a 700 prowler. i have beat the ever loving **** out of the both of them with only a few brakes downs.
there are a few design flaws on some stuff here and there but if you search the net someone has came up with a fix for it.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

SWEET! Enjoy.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an A/C 500 myself!! Absolutely love it! I plow with mine as well and it works great! If you get a plow for it (Just try not and let it get too deep when it is wet snow, just a little harder to push) Other than that, it has been a great trapping, hunting machine. It defintly has gotten me through some S#!^ up in Canada and Quebec!!

Congratulations on yours and I am sure you will enjoy it!!




sylvan19 said:


> Well... Here she is a new 2011 Arctic Cat 550 LTD
> 
> First let me say thanks to those who have responded to some of the threads about what to look for in a ATV and some of the options that are worth considering like power steering and fuel injection and some of the others. It helps those of us who are trying to get information on what to look for and to to take in consideration.
> 
> ...


----------

